# GZK Mini Hammer Review



## entomophile

I had been looking for a narrow TTF frame with a fiber optic sight and band clamps, so I was super excited when I saw a review of the GZK Mini Hammer by Catapult Carnage. I immediately ordered one from GZK along with sets of silicone and leather targets. Glad I did because it has quickly become my favorite frame.

The package arrived in 11 days directly from China. The first thing I noticed was all the extras included. A big pile of pouches (I really like the "pit locating pouches" and ordered a bunch more of them), a roll of 0.66 GZK band, and some crystal string. (Love the crystal string, use it to attach all my pouches now.) The frame came in two pieces neatly packed in a nice zippered case with two bandsets, two hex wrenches, and a whole bunch of hardware. The case is well made and semi rigid but unfortunately the frame does not fit inside assembled; you have to take it apart first. Nice case for travel but not something I would use regularly. Two sets of bands were included, both of which were too small for my 32" draw length.

The plastic handle attaches to the forks with one socket head screw. The handle has a brass threaded insert so it's metal on metal, you are not screwing into plastic threads. The forks install rock solid, no wiggle at all. No sign of loosening after hundreds of shots. The nice thing about the design is it allows you to easily make your own custom handle if you wish. The handle is solid and nicely textured for a non-slip grip even in my sweaty hands. It fits my medium hands pretty well but those with larger hands might find it a little small. It is very comfortable and I can shoot all day with no sore spots. The large handle is easy to grip and minimizes hand fatigue. It would be nice if it had a lanyard hole but that is easily remedied with a drill.

It comes with a ton of hardware and no instructions so it took me a few minutes to figure out what was what. There are two hex wrenches, one for the sight screw and one for the band clamps and frame screw. Two lengths of extra plastic for the fiber optic sights are included. If you look at the hardware picture (L to R) you three screws for the band clamps (thumb screw, through frame socket head, flush socket head), an acorn nut to cap the through-frame screws if you want, and a set screw for the sight. There is also a thumb screw for the sight and frame screw as seen in the other pictures. I chose the through frame screws for the band clamps. The extra length allows you to loosen the clamps without removing the screws. The screws are spring-loaded so the clamps are held closed when loosened making it easy to install bands. The thumb screws are convenient but I found they loosened up over time.

The website photos showed two sets of sights, one single pin and one double pin. Mine only came with the double pin. The frame also has an aiming notch. The sight installs easily with the thumb screw and gives a decent sight picture. It is easily adjusted with the thumb screw. I tried it out but ended up not using it. I found the sight a little distracting from the target and I ended up not needing it as with my hold it shoots exactly where I put the aiming notch.

The band clamps are great with an aggressive pattern that holds the bands securely. After hundreds of shots on the same bands, I have not seen any sign of the clamps damaging the bands. The aiming notch helps center the bands but some graduation marks would have been nice for alignment like I've seen on other frames. I installed a set of SimpleShot performance flatbands. With that pairing it is easily the most accurate slingshot I have ever used. Something about the design just makes it shoot very consistently for me. Despite how easy it is to change bands, I am considering buying a few more frames so I can have different bandsets on identical frames (cold weather, target, power, etc). I have my own custom designed frame that I really like and was pretty accurate for me but this one beat it out and is currently my go-to frame.

PROS:

Accurate

Comfortable

Fast band changes

Love the extras included

CONS:

Included bandsets are short

Assembled frame does not fit in case

Not pocket friendly

Bottom line: I love the Mini Hammer by GZK. Highly recommended.


----------



## Northerner

Excellent review! That frame caught my eye a while ago but I haven't ordered it yet. What is the width across the outside of the forks?

I haven't shot hammer grip in years but the Mini-Hammer has such a low fork profile that it might handle more like a TTF pincher frame. Wrist tension should be minimal with the design.

Thanks


----------



## entomophile

Northerner said:


> What is the width across the outside of the forks?
> 
> I haven't shot hammer grip in years but the Mini-Hammer has such a low fork profile that it might handle more like a TTF pincher frame. Wrist tension should be minimal with the design.


It's 85mm across the forks. The low profile is one of the things that drew me to it. I was shooting a pincher HDPE TTF frame with a similar fork. This one shoots very similar but is much more comfortable. Wrist angle is more relaxed and there are no pressure points in the hand. It may be why it's more accurate for me too. It's easier to keep your wrist straight than cant it at the same angle every time.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Nice review! I have this slingshot as well and really enjoy it. I got the G10 handle as well as the plastic one. It has become my favourite hammer grip sling thus far.


----------



## entomophile

SamuraiSamoht said:


> I got the G10 handle as well as the plastic one.


I ended up ordering the G10 grip as well but I don't care for it. It's heavier and a little too slippery in my sweaty hand.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

entomophile said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the G10 handle as well as the plastic one.
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up ordering the G10 grip as well but I don't care for it. It's heavier and a little too slippery in my sweaty hand.
Click to expand...

Oh thats too bad! I personally liked the weight and the slightly larger size but I don't think I shoot any more accurate between the 2.


----------



## Paul topley

I have the mini hammer and the pro hammer shame they don’t do g10 for the pro hammer thinking of getting the new side shooter was thinking of getting the g10 for the mini hammer are they really that much more heavy do you think it helps with grip being a bit fatter ?


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Paul topley said:


> I have the mini hammer and the pro hammer shame they don't do g10 for the pro hammer thinking of getting the new side shooter was thinking of getting the g10 for the mini hammer are they really that much more heavy do you think it helps with grip being a bit fatter ?


Yah G10 for the Pro would be cool. I keep asking GZK to come out with a G10 handle for the TTF Mini but no luck yet. 

The poly handle for the mini hammer is 0.2lbs and the G10 handle is 0.4lbs. Better grip is subjective but I know I personally like the feel and weight of the thicker G10 a little more than the poly. Both are comfortable though.


----------



## Paul topley

Samurai Samoht said:


> Paul topley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the mini hammer and the pro hammer shame they don't do g10 for the pro hammer thinking of getting the new side shooter was thinking of getting the g10 for the mini hammer are they really that much more heavy do you think it helps with grip being a bit fatter ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yah G10 for the Pro would be cool. I keep asking GZK to come out with a G10 handle for the TTF Mini but no luck yet.
> The poly handle for the mini hammer is 0.2lbs and the G10 handle is 0.4lbs. Better grip is subjective but I know I personally like the feel and weight of the thicker G10 a little more than the poly. Both are comfortable though.
Click to expand...

Thanks will most likely get a g10 grip next time I order just to try it


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Paul topley said:


> Samurai Samoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul topley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the mini hammer and the pro hammer shame they don't do g10 for the pro hammer thinking of getting the new side shooter was thinking of getting the g10 for the mini hammer are they really that much more heavy do you think it helps with grip being a bit fatter ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yah G10 for the Pro would be cool. I keep asking GZK to come out with a G10 handle for the TTF Mini but no luck yet.
> The poly handle for the mini hammer is 0.2lbs and the G10 handle is 0.4lbs. Better grip is subjective but I know I personally like the feel and weight of the thicker G10 a little more than the poly. Both are comfortable though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks will most likely get a g10 grip next time I order just to try it
Click to expand...

Maybe PM the original poster and see if they still have their G10 handle. Sounded like he didn't get along with it and might be willing to trade or sell.


----------



## entomophile

Samurai Samoht said:


> Maybe PM the original poster and see if they still have their G10 handle. Sounded like he didn't get along with it and might be willing to trade or sell.


Not a bad idea but I think I may try and reshape it and give it a second try.


----------



## Ronnyclicks

Can anyone help me out. I have smaller hands and was looking at the hammer and hammer pro. The pro looks wider at the top because of the pinch forks. Was looking for something to fit nice in the hand. I currently have a simple shot scout Lt and a sparrow. Both are nice but not exactly perfect for my hand.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Ronnyclicks said:


> Can anyone help me out. I have smaller hands and was looking at the hammer and hammer pro. The pro looks wider at the top because of the pinch forks. Was looking for something to fit nice in the hand. I currently have a simple shot scout Lt and a sparrow. Both are nice but not exactly perfect for my hand.


Does the Scout LT feel too big for your grip?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens

Ronnyclicks said:


> Can anyone help me out. I have smaller hands and was looking at the hammer and hammer pro. The pro looks wider at the top because of the pinch forks. Was looking for something to fit nice in the hand. I currently have a simple shot scout Lt and a sparrow. Both are nice but not exactly perfect for my hand.


Try a Pocket Predator Taurus 
https://pocketpredator.com/two.html


----------



## entomophile

Ronnyclicks said:


> Can anyone help me out. I have smaller hands and was looking at the hammer and hammer pro. The pro looks wider at the top because of the pinch forks. Was looking for something to fit nice in the hand. I currently have a simple shot scout Lt and a sparrow. Both are nice but not exactly perfect for my hand.


The pro definitely feels wider. Different angle on the grip too; it curves into the palm of your hand. The handle on the hammer is solid polymer and could be easily reshaped to fit your hand with some file work.


----------



## Ronnyclicks

Samurai Samoht said:


> Ronnyclicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out. I have smaller hands and was looking at the hammer and hammer pro. The pro looks wider at the top because of the pinch forks. Was looking for something to fit nice in the hand. I currently have a simple shot scout Lt and a sparrow. Both are nice but not exactly perfect for my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Scout LT feel too big for your grip?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It's not that the scout lt is too big for my hand. Actually it's a little smaller than the sparrow. The shape really doesn't agree with the way I shoot. From watching Youtube and holding some cheapo eBay hammer style wrist rocket I feel a good hammer would be best for me


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Here is the GZK Mini Hammer and Pro with the Scout LT behind it. The G10 Handle on the mini hammer is slightly thicker than the poly handle but both are excellent.

I am also a big fan of the GZK Crazy Power Mini TTF. It's probably the most comfortable frame I own.


----------



## Ronnyclicks

Samurai Samoht said:


> Here is the GZK Mini Hammer and Pro with the Scout LT behind it. The G10 Handle on the mini hammer is slightly thicker than the poly handle but both are excellent.
> I am also a big fan of the GZK Crazy Power Mini TTF. It's probably the most comfortable frame I own.


Wow thanks! Those comparison pics are exactly what I needed to see. The pinch forks on the pro hammer are definitely smaller than the lt but the regular hammer looks like what will probably be best for me. I was looking at the ttf mini as well, they just came back in stock. But even on the mini it seems the pinch forks are wider than the lt. My wife's patience is running thin on my new hobby and dropping 60-70 bucks on gzk stuff will take some explaining. But I totally appreciate the feedback from everyone


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Ronnyclicks said:


> Samurai Samoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the GZK Mini Hammer and Pro with the Scout LT behind it. The G10 Handle on the mini hammer is slightly thicker than the poly handle but both are excellent.
> I am also a big fan of the GZK Crazy Power Mini TTF. It's probably the most comfortable frame I own.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thanks! Those comparison pics are exactly what I needed to see. The pinch forks on the pro hammer are definitely smaller than the lt but the regular hammer looks like what will probably be best for me. I was looking at the ttf mini as well, they just came back in stock. But even on the mini it seems the pinch forks are wider than the lt. My wife's patience is running thin on my new hobby and dropping 60-70 bucks on gzk stuff will take some explaining. But I totally appreciate the feedback from everyone
Click to expand...

Actually the pinch area on the Crazy Power Mini TTF is 1.75" and the Scout LT is 2.25". The Mini TTF also fills that web part of my hand better too due to the wrap. Just my 2 cents.  I don't think you will be sad with any of those options. I like all of them.


----------



## DINESH

entomophile said:


> I had been looking for a narrow TTF frame with a fiber optic sight and band clamps, so I was super excited when I saw a review of the GZK Mini Hammer by Catapult Carnage. I immediately ordered one from GZK along with sets of silicone and leather targets. Glad I did because it has quickly become my favorite frame.
> 
> The package arrived in 11 days directly from China. The first thing I noticed was all the extras included. A big pile of pouches (I really like the "pit locating pouches" and ordered a bunch more of them), a roll of 0.66 GZK band, and some crystal string. (Love the crystal string, use it to attach all my pouches now.) The frame came in two pieces neatly packed in a nice zippered case with two bandsets, two hex wrenches, and a whole bunch of hardware. The case is well made and semi rigid but unfortunately the frame does not fit inside assembled; you have to take it apart first. Nice case for travel but not something I would use regularly. Two sets of bands were included, both of which were too small for my 32" draw length.
> 
> The plastic handle attaches to the forks with one socket head screw. The handle has a brass threaded insert so it's metal on metal, you are not screwing into plastic threads. The forks install rock solid, no wiggle at all. No sign of loosening after hundreds of shots. The nice thing about the design is it allows you to easily make your own custom handle if you wish. The handle is solid and nicely textured for a non-slip grip even in my sweaty hands. It fits my medium hands pretty well but those with larger hands might find it a little small. It is very comfortable and I can shoot all day with no sore spots. The large handle is easy to grip and minimizes hand fatigue. It would be nice if it had a lanyard hole but that is easily remedied with a drill.
> 
> It comes with a ton of hardware and no instructions so it took me a few minutes to figure out what was what. There are two hex wrenches, one for the sight screw and one for the band clamps and frame screw. Two lengths of extra plastic for the fiber optic sights are included. If you look at the hardware picture (L to R) you three screws for the band clamps (thumb screw, through frame socket head, flush socket head), an acorn nut to cap the through-frame screws if you want, and a set screw for the sight. There is also a thumb screw for the sight and frame screw as seen in the other pictures. I chose the through frame screws for the band clamps. The extra length allows you to loosen the clamps without removing the screws. The screws are spring-loaded so the clamps are held closed when loosened making it easy to install bands. The thumb screws are convenient but I found they loosened up over time.
> 
> The website photos showed two sets of sights, one single pin and one double pin. Mine only came with the double pin. The frame also has an aiming notch. The sight installs easily with the thumb screw and gives a decent sight picture. It is easily adjusted with the thumb screw. I tried it out but ended up not using it. I found the sight a little distracting from the target and I ended up not needing it as with my hold it shoots exactly where I put the aiming notch.
> 
> The band clamps are great with an aggressive pattern that holds the bands securely. After hundreds of shots on the same bands, I have not seen any sign of the clamps damaging the bands. The aiming notch helps center the bands but some graduation marks would have been nice for alignment like I've seen on other frames. I installed a set of SimpleShot performance flatbands. With that pairing it is easily the most accurate slingshot I have ever used. Something about the design just makes it shoot very consistently for me. Despite how easy it is to change bands, I am considering buying a few more frames so I can have different bandsets on identical frames (cold weather, target, power, etc). I have my own custom designed frame that I really like and was pretty accurate for me but this one beat it out and is currently my go-to frame.
> 
> PROS:
> 
> Accurate
> 
> Comfortable
> 
> Fast band changes
> 
> Love the extras included
> 
> CONS:
> 
> Included bandsets are short
> 
> Assembled frame does not fit in case
> 
> Not pocket friendly
> 
> Bottom line: I love the Mini Hammer by GZK. Highly recommended.


Dear Friend,
Two weeks before I bought the similar frame, every time am getting the hand hit the same spot, I got the suggestions from many of the experts from this forum, but it is not working out for me. 
I think am doing something wrong with my holding position, due to that my arm is in the trajectory path of ammo. I tried to correct the wrist position as well, but am still not successful. 
Could you please your holding position of this frame and give me some tips.
Am using hexnet as ammo. 
Thanks in advance.


----------

